# Oh but a keyboard is great fun!



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello =] 
This is my first post other than my welcome (still working on getting a photo up, my net is a bit slow at the moment and hindering my efforts at either signing up for photobucket or downloading the re-sizer)

I was just wondering if anyone else has a tiel that loves to try and pull the keys off your keyboard?
I'm probably not helping by sitting on the floor with my laptop to be closer to my little tiel, but I have placed a tea towel with a few treats to forage in (which worked for...2 minutes?!). 

So does anyone else have a tiel that does this? Or any other funny quirks? (for now, Ruby seems to have gotten the message now and is preening while sitting on my shin ).


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I believe that it is quite a common thing for tiels to chew on your keyboard keys. I certainly know Leif loves to. Although the poor guy can't seem to any of them off. This sends him into one of his pouting moods, :3.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I am missing the escape key on my laptop and haven't bothered to replace it as that's their favorite button. Normally I'll just sit them on the top of the screen and they do pretty good up there but every once and a while they get a little too curious!


----------



## Larakat (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely!!!
I posted this in another thread, but here she is..obsessing.

I went ahead and pulled out an old keyboard we had packed away...it's the bottom of one of her play gyms now. it's her absolute favorite toy. Also...we had an old phone (land line one) THAT is also buttony and she loves it almost as much.

Remember to cut all wires off, or even take the back off and remove them. Wires have all kinds of nasty metals inside.

I've found that strings, beaded hemps, buttony things and hemp rope is her absolute favorite stuff. hemp stringing can keep her focused and self preening for an afternoon!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie has broken 5 of my mac keys and I had to order new ones from Hong Kong. She knows it's naughty. We have a keyword for naughty things that make her run away from them, however she's very persistent and doesn't understand why we're being so darn bossy and territorial over a stupid toy that's not even colourful and nice to preen or shred. It does however, make some interesting noises, and everyone plays with it, therefore it must be really special.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

I keep Woodstock busy w/paper balls and paper clips, etc. I don't want poo to get down in the keyboard. Otherwise, yes, he would be all over it.


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my God, so my tiel isn't the only one lol!

My tiels esp. Itchy LOVE the keyboard. They are obsessed! 

And yes, i lost my B and "End" button lol. Hard to type sometimes, so if you miss a b in my messages sometimes... You know why


----------



## manowar (Dec 30, 2010)

Our Frank is also obsessed with keyboards. Very persistent, will return within seconds of being sent away. He loves to pick the keys off and run away with them, but the real gold is the little rubbery spring underneath the keys which I think he loves to chew. Once he's got that, you have to move very quickly to get it back, or it'll never be seen again!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm glad Ruby isn't alone in her love of my keyboard! 

I'm loving having fun with her curious nature, just the other day to keep her busy I made a foraging area with lots of ripped up paper and treats, and she loves her paper cranes (got that idea of here, thanks!) 
My tiels that I had when I was a kid weren't at all interested in playing!


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Cookie too! I watch her when she is on my laptop though so I can just pop them into place again. Actually, I use to have a dove that loved my keyboard as well. She would peck at the keyboard though. Much less destructive

I'm seriously thinking of buying Cookie one since I could probably find one for 10$ on ebay. Most bird toys I find are more expensive than that anyways. Sheesh.


Oh, Cookie found one of my hair ties and has been enjoying it quite a bit. She puts it on like a necklace and it entertains her throughout the day since she always has it on. hahaha She tries to get it off, so I take it off for her. She then chases it around and puts it back on her neck.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moony goes crazy when she sees I've opened the laptop while holding her. She used to bite the keys but now likes to sit where she blocks half the keyboard. Then fusses when I try to type where she's sitting. How dare I want to use her keys.


----------

